# anybody living in san miguel de allende



## jezter56 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I am planning on spending 2 weeks in july in san miguel de allende. I have been reading about this colonial town for some time and find it very alluring. I was in antigua guatemala several times and it sounds similar in many ways. Anyone out there who is familiar with this town or even better who lives there currently? I am very curious about rental properties? I would consider moving there if I really like it for at least six months. I am at the crossroads. Ready to explore the expat lifestyle more thoroughly.

jez


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I am curious why you want information from people who liver there when you are only planning a two-week vacation? Are you considering moving there?


----------



## jezter56 (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry, i guess i wasn't very clear about the whole thing. Yes, my husband and I are considering moving to mexico for at least six months. In particular, I have developed an interest in san miguel. We are actually going to check it out this summer firsthand. But I would love to hear from anyone who already is familiar with the area.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

Google Falling in Love with San Miguel - go to the forums and read up, then ask some questions. Your answers and information will come from people living in the area.


----------



## jezter56 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks for the lead!


----------

